
Ask HN: Which is the most secure OS in 2019? - p1p
I have been using Microsoft Windows for over 14 years. I am finally transitioning to Linux.<p>What are good alternatives?
======
fghtr
Qubes OS: [https://qubes-os.org](https://qubes-os.org)

------
joanna_
I am using Debian.

